# Smallville on Netflix



## MelodieOctavia (May 15, 2011)

So...I can't get enough of Smallville. It's really no secret, BUT...I don't have the cash to buy ALL of the seasons, I don't have the time to wait for the discs to come in so I can watch every episodes, even if I would torrent all the Eps, I can't guarantee their quality, my bandwidth would be throttled or I could get a DMCA notice, and last but not least...Streaming sites are less than reliable to put it mildly.

So my questions are these: Is Smallville ever coming to Netflix to stream? If not is it ever coming to Hulu Plus? Is there any legit (legal) streaming site that shows all episodes of Smallville?

Another quick question: Is there a place to see what is coming to netflix's streaming side?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2011)

Downloading tv shows that have been recorded is illegal?

I download all of my tv shows. Few years back I downloaded all the seasons (at the time) of Smallville and the quality was great.


----------



## Nebz (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure but I haven't heard of Smallville headng to Netflix stream and I don't see any indication of it coming either. I do remember reading The Complete Series coming as a set this Fall in stores but the downside is that it's not now and... this fall.

I don't remember seeing anything on Hulu besides some clips and a few of the latest episodes provided from CW's own site.

EDIT: I just tried some of my own searching and didn't have much luck. Netflix's stream lacks a bunch of series' from WB, UPN, and CW except for a few old (Buffy, Angel, maybe more) so at the moment I would assume Smallville won't be making its way.
I can't seem to find a site that provides info on what's to be released next or a full list of what's recently been released. Sorry!


----------



## Rydian (May 16, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Downloading tv shows that have been recorded is illegal?


How would it not be?

It's the content they care about.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2011)

To be honest, I actually never thought it was. I don't know why, I always thought it was one of those grey areas y'know?


----------



## Nebz (May 16, 2011)

Forgot to post this last night but I came across netflix's blog from their Facebook page and it seems they sometime post what's to be released in stream before it comes out:
http://blog.netflix.com/
^Link if you're interested in the site.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 17, 2011)

I also found This in my bevvy of searches. 

http://www.streamingsoon.com/


----------



## Nebz (May 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I also found This in my bevvy of searches.
> 
> http://www.streamingsoon.com/


Good find and thanks. Although there isn't much in the Television department coming along atm


----------



## MarvinWayneHollo (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/smallville-streaming-on-netflix/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=system&utm_campaign=Send%2Bto%2BFriend

Sign this if you can.


----------

